# Ooma Phone Service



## lawazo

Does anyone know if using Ooma phone service (which goes through your internet) slows down your wireless internet service. And if so, is it dependent on how many actual phones you have?


----------



## hewee

I got Ooma phone but have wired Comcast internet and been using it now the pass 6-7 years and love it. I got the older Hub and Scout but it all works great

http://support.ooma.com/speed-test/
Ooma is engineered for great voice quality but you will need a high-speed Internet connection equivalent to at least a typical DSL connection with 384 kbps upstream and downstream.

So it takes very little to use.

I got a lot faster speed today.

Download Speed: *90144* kbps (11268 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: *6073* kbps (759.1 KB/sec transfer rate)
Latency: *17* ms
Jitter: *2* ms
Monday, May 16, 2016 6:26:38 PM

I started out with 6 Mbps download when I got the phone and have had no trouble.

Chat or call them.
http://support.ooma.com/contact-us/

I had to get online once when phone did not work after power outage so could not call but they reply right away very fast with online chat. Trouble was I had to reboot Ooma but I did not keep it unplug as long as I should of. 30 seconds you had too and I was doing half that.

Anyhow I would call and talk with them.

Now I only use the basic service but still it cost me nothing. Now you got to pay a very small fee and tax each month.
http://www.ooma.com/savings/#frmid
Those taxes and fees everyone now pays that got phone after I think 2009 or 2010. I got mine before the taxes and fees started so I do not have to pay.

Got older iPhone with NO Phone service but got the Ooma App so can make calls I got WiFi. Can get better use of App if you have cell phone service.


----------

